# Internet upload speed



## Vento (Dec 30, 2011)

i finally found an appartment and before all the unimportant stuff like dewa and empower, i rushed to du's homepage, which apparently is the provider i can choose between 

So they got a lot of packages, and if i get the best and expensive ones, i can get the amazing upload speed of 1Mpbs :clap2:

So what to do in 2012, in a world of cloudservices like dropbox and googledrives?


----------



## ballyboley (Jan 29, 2012)

This is worrying! I'm moving out at the end of the month, we will be living in a villa in Umm Sequim 2, I think it will only be Etisilat there? Any idea what their upload speed is on their 24Mbps connection?

In general, how do you find the internet in Dubai, I'm a fairly heavy user and will be using a VPN back to my office in the UK as well as some VOIP traffic so its a bit worrying to hear how hit and miss it can be. Also, from what I've seen out there, nearly everywhere has fibre right into the home - why on earth aren't they offering 100Mbps packages then?!


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

ballyboley said:


> This is worrying! I'm moving out at the end of the month, we will be living in a villa in Umm Sequim 2, I think it will only be Etisilat there? Any idea what their upload speed is on their 24Mbps connection?
> 
> In general, how do you find the internet in Dubai, I'm a fairly heavy user and will be using a VPN back to my office in the UK as well as some VOIP traffic so its a bit worrying to hear how hit and miss it can be. Also, from what I've seen out there, nearly everywhere has fibre right into the home - why on earth aren't they offering 100Mbps packages then?!


Why is it worrying? There is internet here. It works pretty well. Etisalat doesn't have a 24Mbps connection - they have a 30, 16, 8, etc. The upload speed - I think - for the 30 UL is about 8 Mbps. 

The issue is that, after the data leaves the UAE, the connection slows considerably. Therefore, you may experience delays/lag. This is no fault of Etisalat/Du. 

Most everywhere here has fiber - maybe not in Umm Sequim. I suspect that they aren't offering 100Mbps packages because of people like you. The expectation is that "it is just like home" - and it isn't.

I am an extremely heavy user and have the biggest residential package available on Du. It works just fine. Occasionally, I get lag on VOIP/etc.

-md000/Mike


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Vento said:


> So what to do in 2012, in a world of cloudservices like dropbox and googledrives?


Use them, just like everyone else.
And complain to dropbox and google that they need to relocate some servers to this region. 

-md000/Mike


----------



## Vento (Dec 30, 2011)

md000 said:


> Use them, just like everyone else.
> And complain to dropbox and google that they need to relocate some servers to this region.
> 
> -md000/Mike


Im not everyone else, and relocating server won't help. the post was about upload speed (thruput) and not the physical distance to the servers (network latency).


----------



## Vento (Dec 30, 2011)

md000 said:


> The issue is that, after the data leaves the UAE, the connection slows considerably. Therefore, you may experience delays/lag. This is no fault of Etisalat/Du.
> 
> I am an extremely heavy user and have the biggest residential package available on Du. It works just fine. Occasionally, I get lag on VOIP/etc.
> 
> -md000/Mike


why is it connection slows considerably outside UAE?


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Then don't use them. At the end of the day, the through put is decent. I checked and I test about 7.5 mbps ul. The latency is bad because there are not enough routes outside the uae to handle the load the uae generates. Straight forward. 
Md000


----------



## Vento (Dec 30, 2011)

md000 said:


> Then don't use them. At the end of the day, the through put is decent. I checked and I test about 7.5 mbps ul. The latency is bad because there are not enough routes outside the uae to handle the load the uae generates. Straight forward.
> Md000


Its not like i have any choise. As i understand it, most towers have either DU or Etisalat.

I dont understand how you can get apx 8 mpbs. according to DU's homepage, they maximum upload speed is 1??



md000 said:


> The latency is bad because there are not enough routes outside the uae to handle the load the uae generates. Straight forward.
> Md000


Is the bottleneck EMIX? or where is excatly that bottleneck? I doubt that UAE generates that much load actually. 

No, im not convinced that it is that straight forward as you write.

And as for the limit in UL in the first place. this is properly due to historic reasons more then any relevant reasons.

These upload limits used to be used for providers to make sure that lines where only used for "normal" traffic and not for content delivery, webservers etc etc

Who would use a private line now for such purpose anyway? A dedicated server isnt that expensive these days. Even if a small percentage of the customers did, it would generate less traffic than a few *heavy usage* customers who like to use NG's and similar services.

Im not sure of the pricing structure for local providers and their peers, but in any case, uploading 20GB (photo backups) to an overseas server will still be done, only difference is if it takes a long time (bad customer experience) or is relatively fast (good customer experience)


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Vento said:


> Its not like i have any choise. As i understand it, most towers have either DU or Etisalat.


This is a duopoly. You have three choices: Du, Etisalat, or nothing. You always have a choice. If you don't like the situation, .....well...tough.



Vento said:


> I dont understand how you can get apx 8 mpbs. according to DU's homepage, they maximum upload speed is 1??


Don't pay attention to what they say online. Once you come here and start to learn about the way things are done, you'll quickly realize that the online world is 10-15 years behind here. 

My "actual" upload is about 500 kbps - when I transfer a file. I think I've gotten an actual speed of over 5 mbps only once - when transferring from my home to my office in the UAE. My "actual" download is about 4 mbps, with the max I've ever seen being about 8 mbps.



Vento said:


> Is the bottleneck EMIX? or where is excatly that bottleneck? I doubt that UAE generates that much load actually.


Yes, the bottleneck is EMIX (in my opinion). The "intranet" within the UAE is quite good. They've laid their fiber (why not - everything is new!). The issue is getting out of the country/region. 

As for load, I disagree. many major organizations have made their regional (MENA) home here. While I'm not suggesting they have relocated their entire corporate servers and services here, they have made significant investment in servicing their staff and clients. In terms of usage vs. population, I believe the UAE is above most countries. In terms of actual usage vs. actual usage, the UAE is below many other countries, as the population isn't that enormous.




Vento said:


> No, im not convinced that it is that straight forward as you write.
> And as for the limit in UL in the first place. this is properly due to historic reasons more then any relevant reasons.
> These upload limits used to be used for providers to make sure that lines where only used for "normal" traffic and not for content delivery, webservers etc etc
> Who would use a private line now for such purpose anyway? A dedicated server isnt that expensive these days. Even if a small percentage of the customers did, it would generate less traffic than a few *heavy usage* customers who like to use NG's and similar services.
> Im not sure of the pricing structure for local providers and their peers, but in any case, uploading 20GB (photo backups) to an overseas server will still be done, only difference is if it takes a long time (bad customer experience) or is relatively fast (good customer experience)


[/QUOTE]

If you are this interested in coming to this market and being involved in IT issues, you really have to start to understand the local provider(s). You have two groups - closely aligned with government entities - that have pretty much carte blanche on whatever they feel like doing. Pricing. You have essentially no choice. I've never been in a physical location that offers a choice between Du and Etisalat (anyone?). Therefore, you are locked in - and the government just doesn't seem to care that you are being overcharged.

This isn't Europe or the US. You shouldn't expect anything - not even what's stated online.

-md000/Mike


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Vento said:


> Im not everyone else,


Sounds like you are going to have a fun time in the UAE if that is your thinking before you have even arrived. The internet here is what it is, and quite honestly is pretty good (I upload and download quite a bit). If I compare it to the way things run in general I really think the internet is pretty impressive


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

fcjb1970 said:


> Sounds like you are going to have a fun time in the UAE if that is your thinking before you have even arrived. The internet here is what it is, and quite honestly is pretty good (I upload and download quite a bit). If I compare it to the way things run in general I really think the internet is pretty impressive


I would have to agree, I only purchased the 8mbps package and it's been fine. Actual speeds have been closer to 9 but the upload is only about 0.5mbps.

In the US I had crappy AT&T DSL with 3 down, it usually only managed 0.3 up.


----------



## Vento (Dec 30, 2011)

fcjb1970 said:


> Sounds like you are going to have a fun time in the UAE if that is your thinking before you have even arrived. The internet here is what it is, and quite honestly is pretty good (I upload and download quite a bit). If I compare it to the way things run in general I really think the internet is pretty impressive


Im having a great time, thank you.

And ive been here for almost half a year now

That does not mean im impressed with the package selection at DU or the lack of choice for that matter.

Especially since you can actally get 3 times higher ul @ etisalat and as such its properly not capacity which are the problem.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Bear in mind that throttling is also possible (not in the UAE end)


----------



## MElady (May 5, 2012)

We have trouble with our wireless, with all new equipment and the highest Et. package...no issues in my office w same package. Building is concrete and that may be it. Its an ongoing battle, the self tests show slower than the package but we'll eventually figure it out. That is Dubai, can't change it.


----------



## creative4art (May 3, 2011)

I think the internet is pretty decent (upload and download quite a bit too). I use the 16Mbps package, and I get an download speed of around 12-14Mbps, and upload of around 128KB/s (1Mbps), however at my office I have the same package and can upload up to 256KB/s (2Mbps).


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

Let's face it. Internet here, while the DL speed has been steadily improving avoer the past 4 to 6 years with the switch to fiber optics, is still crap on the upload side of things.

Cloud synch is a nightmare, and if you are not able to do your original backup to the cloud before coming, from outside the country even if you are settled, or by sending a drive in, you are in for months and months of upload.


----------



## ballyboley (Jan 29, 2012)

I got this reply from Etisilat regarding upload speed on the top package at least.

_With reference to your query below, please note that 30 Mbps package is unlimited and the upload speed is 3 Mbps. This package on Alshamil or elife can only be taken if fiber optic infrastructure is available in your area and the premises. 
_


I will be living in Umm Suqeim 2, does anyone know if the fibre infrastructure is there yet? If its not available, how do they provide the broadband/TV etc?

Thanks


----------



## s&s (Apr 9, 2012)

We live in the gardens area and had no fibre optic cables when they came to install the box etc.so they gave us the contact details of a company to put in cables in the villa and it cost around 500dhs. I do suggest you use Du instead of Etisalat. We found there blocking of sites to be less.


----------



## Vento (Dec 30, 2011)

Lita_Rulez said:


> Cloud synch is a nightmare, and if you are not able to do your original backup to the cloud before coming, from outside the country even if you are settled, or by sending a drive in, you are in for months and months of upload.


Thats my point, and most line limited for no relevant reason.


----------

